# A french bulldog....but not?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So I am NOT looking for a third dog, but I was wondering, if you were to recommend a dog for me based on this post, what would it be?


I have an almost 2 year old french bulldog, Murph. He is my little love bug and I adore him beyond words. He sleeps with me every night, curled up right next to my head. I'm usually awakened each morning by his snorting while he stares at me, almost trying to will me awake LOL. 


But like many frenchies, he HAS had his share of health issues. 

I wanted a frenchie for many years and in many ways, Murph has exceeded my expectations. 

Things I love about him:

-Total couch potato. I know that some frenchies can be a little more active, but generally, they tend to be a pretty lazy breed. 
- Sweetness. He is such a complete doll with EVERY person he meets, he always makes a good impression. 
- Clownish behavior. He's a bit more serious of a frenchie, but he does have his moments, and I've spent time with several frenchies that are complete clowns at heart and always doing something funny. 
- Portable. He goes everywhere with me. On trips, on errands. Everywhere. He loves to just hop in the car, sit in the passenger seat, and go. 
- Easy going attitude. He's just such a laid back guy, this is part of the reason I bring him everywhere. He's well behaved, not hyper, and just happy to meet new people. He LOVES kids too, and they always seem to gather around him and pet him and he sits there and eats up the attention  
- Size, this also plays into portability, but I think he's the perfect size. 22lbs but he's SOLID. I can still pick him up if need be but he's very easy to take everywhere. 
- Looks. Not going to lie, but part of the reason I was drawn to them in the beginning was because of their looks. To ME, they are the cutest breed there is  




































Now that being said, I do hate how high maintenance they are in terms of their health. With that in mind, do you think there's another breed that fits the characteristics listed above, but is a bit hardier in terms of health? Again, not getting a third dog any time soon (not for years!) but it was just something that sorta popped into my head yesterday


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

But there's nothing like a Froggie Clown!!:tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

*sigh*

I know. I'm sure I'll be owned by one forever LOL.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know of too many couch potatoes who are lovable that aren't health high maintenance dogs...pugs have very similar health issues...expensive little buggers..


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

What you wrote is exactly like Molly, but she is still high maintenance. I love dachshunds, they love to cuddle (only to you, nobody else), love to go for car rides (barks at everyone walking down the street), she is sweet (only to me, don't care for others), well, don't know about other dachshunds but she is a one person dog, she tolerates others. Now Johonna didn't go nuts barking at everyone, but she still was stuck to me like glue and Pinky is young so she is still learning. What you wrote was Molly all over, the sweetest, gentlest, she makes me laugh and loves everyone, must be a bulldog trait.

When my husband was looking for a bulldog, I wanted a frenchie, they are so cute and just the right size. But now we got Molly I would never trade her in for anything. My next dog will be another bulldog, but hopefully that won't be for a very long time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i don't know of too many couch potatoes who are lovable that aren't health high maintenance dogs...pugs have very similar health issues...expensive little buggers..


A Pug was going to be my suggestion, until she mentioned about the health...cause they can be expensive buggers too!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> A Pug was going to be my suggestion, until she mentioned about the health...cause they can be expensive buggers too!!


Yes, yes they can! Very, very expensive. Very cute and awesome personalities though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> A Pug was going to be my suggestion, until she mentioned about the health...cause they can be expensive buggers too!!


i could go on and on about pugs....mostly because their way of loving, their clownish ways are what keep them alive, since they are so unwilling to do what anyone wants, unless they want...

but the entropion surgery and the fixing of the eyelid because it was shaped so that it didn't fully close over bubba's eyes....the nose roto rooter he got...and all this in the first four months of owning him...

course, once they are fixed and we have a second mortgage , the only real health issue is the PED....which is always fatal....
and i think their curly tails can present a problem for their backs....unless you keep them lean....

unfortunately, there are so few lean pugs....

but i would get another one, in spite of the health issues, mainly because most of them are fixable.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i could go on and on about pugs....mostly because their way of loving, *their clownish ways are what keep them alive, since they are so unwilling to do what anyone wants, unless they want...*


Isnt that the truth!?! I swear I tell Brody that at least once a week...and am only slightly not kidding!HAHA




magicre said:


> unfortunately, there are so few lean pugs....
> 
> but i would get another one, in spite of the health issues, mainly because most of them are fixable.


It is REALLY REALLY unfortunate! When we went to the pet-expo with Brody(and baby Rhett) it was SHOCKING how many FAAAT pugs there where..and 5 of them were at the Seattle Pug Rescue!:sad:

And I think we will probably end up with a pug(or MAYBE a Frenchie) for husband for the rest of our lives!LOL


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, if size didn't matter.. I'd say get an english mastiff !!  I LOVE my two mastiffs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, if size didn't matter.. I'd say get an english mastiff !!  I LOVE my two mastiffs.


well, if we're going down THAT road.....i want me a dogue de bordeaux 
View attachment 3176


----------

